# MUFE Haul



## makeupbyomar (Nov 27, 2021)

Mini MUFE haul... I mean item purchase...


----------



## angelica.brejt (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice! I wanna try that as well!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 3, 2022)

Another haul...


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 29, 2022)

Brush haul... A few MUFE brushes in there...


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 15, 2022)

- Lip brushes... 1 square tipped and 1 rounded tipped
- 2 no colour pressed powders


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 25, 2022)

More brushes...


----------

